# [THEME][EI2][CiscogeE] Ice Cream Sammiches [WIP]



## ciscogee

****NEW THEMES SUB FORUM NOW UP!!!!
SEE MY POST OF CONTINUED UPDATED HERE******

I will ask mod to lock this thread and continue in themes sub forum. Thank you!

Based off TweakStock1.4 EI2 ROM [flash over it]
Beta only for now. Please particpate if you can.
Flash only if you know how to correct a bootloop.
y'all know the drill. Entertainment purposes only.
[im not liable for anything wink wink]

Was given a workable update.zip, that was main problem in beta01 release.
So flash away. i will post a recovery zip to revert back if text is not legible or you dont like it.
but if you do like it and want to contribute with screenshots and bugs please be nice!

[CWM]
flash zip
wipe cache/dalvik
reboot

Theme is a port of Vertumus' ICS DOMINATION2.03 [OP]

[NEW] Beta1.1 [HERE] [3.28.12] fixed
Beta1.0 [HERE] [3.27.12]
Beta.016 [HERE] [3.26.12pm]
Beta.015 [HERE] [03.26.12am]

Changelogs are in thread as OP is updated.

Thanks to:
Vertumus [theme master]
Dwitherell [Rom & Upadate.zip]
kevencat3556 [beta tester]

[NEW]Theme port from CM7ICS>EPIC4g [HERE] [3.27.12]

beta00 [HERE]

[NEW]PINK ICS port of *Strawberries & Cream v.11.12.29* [OP] [3.30.12]

beta00 [SOON] {waiting back on private beta for release}

note:
beta1.0+ include text color and ics hoizontals
all betas under 1.0 are auto ports so no xml changes yet. [font color, ics horizontals etc]

question:
do i need to post hash tags for these cwm zip?

extra side note: today [3.30.12] sons on spring break and i start classes for spring quarter this monday so bear with me on slower updates


----------



## Skylinez

Thank you so much!! i have been wanting a nice ICS theme  Good luck!


----------



## ciscogee

Beta.01 changelog

Ics animations
Themed framework-Res
Twframework
Systemui

Autoport of images and text color.
If no bootloop on test zip I will go into XML edits


----------



## kevincat3556

Signed up to say that i will love you if you do this and that i get stuck at SAMSUNG when i flash it. and now my backups f'd up. MD5 mismatch. didnt even make a nandroid.md5 file. wtf lol


----------



## ciscogee

kevincat3556 said:


> Signed up to say that i will love you if you do this and that i get stuck at SAMSUNG when i flash it. and now my backups f'd up. MD5 mismatch. didnt even make a nandroid.md5 file. wtf lol


what rom are you using? 
OP states dont use unless you know how to fix a bootloop. 
so you would need to make a update zip with your current working roms framework-res.apk, twframework-res.apk, and systemui.apk
restore your nandroid and flash your update.zip with un themed apks. clear cache and dalvik
this would restore you.

i repeat. i started with TWEAKSTOCK1.4EI2 ROM, This theme will only work when flashed over.

side note:
can someone msg me for private beta [respectivaly someone who knows dangers and solutions to cwm flashes]
thanks, i dont want to turn this thread into "im bricked help etc..."


----------



## kevincat3556

I got it fixed. its the right ROM and all. just the backup failed and i didnt notice it. lol. but now if this backup works, ill do a data wipe and try it. and ill do the cache wipes too


----------



## Bassaholic333

You shouldn't whipe anything except cache. This is not a ROM. It's a theme for your ROM. In this case tweakstock 1.4.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## ciscogee

With my theming experience wiping dalvik on heavly modded frameworks is a good thing.

I'm new to edify. Can someone create an empty updatezip for system/app and framework forlders? Much appreciated


----------



## dwitherell

ciscogee said:


> I'm new to edify. Can someone create an empty updatezip for system/app and framework forlders? Much appreciated


Nice to see some theme work starting! FYI I'll keep you in the loop about updates to Tweakstock - it'll be a bit still, life is a bit hectic at the moment.
Oh, and *this* should be helpful for putting together flashable zips. You'll likely want to go in and edit things in the updater-script, but it should be good to go for ya.


----------



## ciscogee

Thanks. Appreciate it. Things hectic for me also.  first crack at GB. I've pretty much themed all I could on froyo. But i am gonna take my time editting xmls since syatemui is new to me.


----------



## ciscogee

OP Updated - Beta.015 Changlog

Started from scratch again.
Only images ported so far,
framework-res
twframework-res
systemui

Next release will have text colors and hopefully more depending on testers!
thanks for flashing


----------



## Skylinez

I Have this theme Flashed and it looks nice but one thing is that i still have the original Dock not the ics one with the special app drawer icon. Are you still working on that? just wondering but overall it looks nice!


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

ciscogee said:


> Based off TweakStock1.4 EI2 ROM [flash over it]
> Beta only for now. Please particpate if you can.
> Flash only if you know how to correct a bootloop.
> y'all know the drill. Entertainment purposes only.
> [im not liable for anything wink wink]
> 
> Was given a workable update.zip, that was main problem in beta01 release.
> So flash away. i will post a recovery zip to revert back if text is not legible or you dont like it.
> but if you do like it and want to contribute with screenshots and bugs please be nice!
> 
> Theme is a port of Vertumus' ICS DOMINATION2.03 [OP]
> 
> Beta.015 [HERE] [03.26.12]
> 
> My gf wont let me test it until I make her a pink one. Let me know what y'all think.
> 
> thanks to:
> Vertumus [theme master]
> Dwitherell [Rom & Upadate.zip]
> kevencat3556 [beta tester]


Hi, thanks so much for this! Will you be able to post the pink one when it's finished for us ladies? Just wondering. Thanks for your time.

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## ciscogee

Skylinez said:


> I Have this theme Flashed and it looks nice but one thing is that i still have the original Dock not the ics one with the special app drawer icon. Are you still working on that? just wondering but overall it looks nice!


Yes I WiLL be editing apks. Just wanted to make a workable zip.
Now it will go easier that zip has been tested


----------



## ciscogee

Groovy.Foxy.Love said:


> Hi, thanks so much for this! Will you be able to post the pink one when it's finished for us ladies? Just wondering. Thanks for your time.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


Most def ! Ill have to purchase pink ics from vert this weekend then port.


----------



## _bag_

Hello, figured I'd pitch in with my positive feedback: Flashed it over TweakStock, rebooted and everything went great! Excellent work so far, loving the new theme!


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

ciscogee said:


> Most def ! Ill have to purchase pink ics from vert this weekend then port.


Right on! I'm super excited! Thanks again. 

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

I just flashed the theme, and it looks great! Can hardly wait for the next one. Kudos! 

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## ciscogee

thanks for the thanks. hopefully upload some more img ported apks. 
once that is all done, hopefully i have time to xml edit...

im gonna be throwing in "extra" imgs i liked and are not a direct port of vertumus'.

could some of you post screen shots? so i can add to OP?


----------



## ciscogee

Beta.016 released

OP uploading link. give about 5 min im tethering.

changelog:
added dif popups and spinners extra imgs in tw/frameworks-res
ics blue progress bars/sliders [will slim down soon]
added settings.apk [imgs only]


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

ciscogee said:


> thanks for the thanks. hopefully upload some more img ported apks.
> once that is all done, hopefully i have time to xml edit...
> 
> im gonna be throwing in "extra" imgs i liked and are not a direct port of vertumus'.
> 
> could some of you post screen shots? so i can add to OP?


Okay I took a couple screenshots, hope this helps!

















Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## ciscogee

Groovy.Foxy.Love said:


> Okay I took a couple screenshots, hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


help tremendously! see now i know to change the toggles, and service icons etc...


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

ciscogee said:


> Beta.016 released
> 
> OP uploading link. give about 5 min im tethering.
> 
> changelog:
> added dif popups and spinners extra imgs in tw/frameworks-res
> ics blue progress bars/sliders [will slim down soon]
> added settings.apk [imgs only]


I just thought I'd let you know that I clicked to download the beta.016 and the page gave me an error.

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## ciscogee

K. Let me upload again.
http://db.tt/j43rWMpR


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

> K. Let me upload again.
> http://db.tt/j43rWMpR


Okay, got it. Thanks! Works great. Only issue I noticed In both beta versions is the last number In the lock screen clock does not show very much. The time underneath the puzzle unlock, that is. So the last number is cut off..small flaw, but thought you might want to know. Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez

Just thought I would point this out 
"Contacts" tab is not matched up with other tabs


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

ciscogee said:


> K. Let me upload again.
> http://db.tt/j43rWMpR












There's a screen shot for you.

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## ciscogee

cant ask for better beta-ers... screens help at the most as well as notes. 
im porting from sgsII, so screen resolution if off slightly. 
the strat is a "epic 4g" on verizon right? ill have to pick apart to see resolutions. unless someone already know screen dimensions?

anyone in the strat community want to learn to theme also? this would help in many ways of small edits [teach ya to fish







]

made note on img changes so far... 
i couldnt directly port ICS theme for sch-i400 so i had to fill in pieces, looks like ill have to do the same for strat. 
also im using my gf laptop, which is not set up completely for major theming, im about 2 weeks out on getting my desktop back [i recently moved across state and have my pc in storage] so please bare with me, yall have been nice soo far 

on missing/mismatched imgs:
ill have to start decomppiling apks to actually match up items. ive just been drag and dropping so far. patience is a virtue padiwans 
search me on xda [ciscogee], for a glimpse of what i have done and a trend on updates.

hopefully ill have more time to produce something great with your participation.
im a bit blinded since i cant test myself, but pm me and we will do private betas.


----------



## _bag_

Hello ciscogee,

Here's some screenshots from my Stratosphere.





I'd be interested in learning Android theming. I'll give the standard disclaimer by saying that I don't know much about it, but I am a computer science major with some background in software development, so I should be able to figure things out with some guidance.


----------



## kevincat3556

finally!!! The zip works? Yay!!!


----------



## ciscogee

_bag_ said:


> Hello ciscogee,
> 
> I'd be interested in learning Android theming. I'll preface this by saying that I don't know much about it, but I am a computer science major with some background in software development, so I should be able to figure things out with some guidance.


thanks for screens, looks like asop lockscreens ok. puzzle screen ill have to just edit stock files.
toggles i already got noted. 
do you have a dev enviroment set up [adb,sdk,jdk]? most easy apktools are for windows i use. are u on win or linux? on xda i have a thread [let my people theme] it has all tools i use as well as tuts i have learned from. GB/systemui.apk is new to me, i know i know lol. but with the right xml edits it will be close to ICS.


----------



## kevincat3556

Well. Actually the sgs2 and the strat/fascinate/charge/epic4g/captivate/vibrant/galaxy s have the same screen rez. So maybe the themes will look good. But the first beta was awesome.


----------



## ciscogee

CM7ICS>Epic4g ICS port beta00 uploaded to OP

this one should work a lil better since it was made for epic,
things will go smoother when i get my pc back 

also will work on a pink port for ladies soon!


----------



## _bag_

ciscogee said:


> thanks for screens, looks like asop lockscreens ok. puzzle screen ill have to just edit stock files.
> toggles i already got noted.
> do you have a dev enviroment set up [adb,sdk,jdk]? most easy apktools are for windows i use. are u on win or linux? on xda i have a thread [let my people theme] it has all tools i use as well as tuts i have learned from. GB/systemui.apk is new to me, i know i know lol. but with the right xml edits it will be close to ICS.


I have access to both Windows and Linux on all my systems, although my Laptop only has a VM for Windows (since I don't game on it). I'm okay with using difficult tools on Linux/Windows, but obviously tools that don't get in the way are preferred. I've got adb/sdk/jdk on all my systems.


----------



## kevincat3556

Yeah for the womenz!!


----------



## kevincat3556

lmao


----------



## ciscogee

_bag_ said:


> I have access to both Windows and Linux on all my systems, although my Laptop only has a VM for Windows (since I don't game on it). I'm okay with using difficult tools on Linux/Windows, but obviously tools that don't get in the way are preferred. I've got adb/sdk/jdk on all my systems.


perfect.
yeah if you grab tools from my xda thread. you will be in business. i can answer all questions [pm me] with my knowlege possible, one i cant answer i will point you in right direction.

for linux:
google "tommytomatoes" he has a great all in one apk tool for linux


----------



## _bag_

ciscogee said:


> perfect.
> yeah if you grab tools from my xda thread. you will be in business. i can answer all questions [pm me] with my knowlege possible, one i cant answer i will point you in right direction.
> 
> for linux:
> google "tommytomatoes" he has a great all in one apk tool for linux


Thanks! I'll start playing around later tonight, as I've got class soon. Here's some quick screenshots of the CM7 ICS Epic 4G port:


http://imgur.com/u7n2u

. It looks great, although I'm sure theres still more tweaking that could be done.


----------



## ciscogee

Thanks. Oh yeah alot of tweaking. Mostly file names of pngs that don't show.


----------



## ciscogee

ICS Domination beta 1.0 http://db.tt/X9Si5qQY

1st XML edits made
Colors
Horizontals [let me know if color changed.
Different battery [my favorite ics battery]
Toggles corrected


----------



## Skylinez

ciscogee said:


> ICS Domination beta 1.0 http://db.tt/X9Si5qQY
> 
> 1st XML edits made
> Colors
> Horizontals [let me know if color changed.
> Different battery [my favorite ics battery]
> Toggles corrected


why is my Phone app not blue and the contacts tab F**ked up lol i posted this earlier and i just updated to 1.0 and its still like this


----------



## ciscogee

Because 1.0 only has an updated framework-Res.apk
Those changes are in phone.apk . Haven't made it that far


----------



## Skylinez

ciscogee said:


> Because 1.0 only has an updated framework-Res.apk
> Those changes are in phone.apk . Haven't made it that far


OOOHHHH sorry i was just looking at the picture in an earlier post about Epic 4g port to Stratosphere and saw that it looked way different







now i get it lol
Aslo keep up the good work man your making my phone look sexier every day


----------



## ciscogee

Skylinez said:


> OOOHHHH sorry i was just looking at the picture in an earlier post about Epic 4g port to Stratosphere and saw that it looked way different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i get it lol
> Aslo keep up the good work man your making my phone look sexier every day


sorry a bit confusing i know. but my releases are labeled







. 
so yeah i am dbl droiding on themes right now.

ics domination port [beta1.0] [main system apks]
and
cm7>epic4g>strat [beta00] [all apks img ports so far, still need to go in and make name changes]


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

ciscogee said:


> sorry a bit confusing i know. but my releases are labeled .
> so yeah i am dbl droiding on themes right now.
> 
> ics domination port [beta1.0] [main system apks]
> and
> cm7>epic4g>strat [beta00] [all apks img ports so far, still need to go in and make name changes]


So the beta00 is the cm7 one for epic4g and stratosphere? Just making sure.

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Oh and is it bad to wipe Dalvik Cache before installing the zip? I've been doing it without any problems.

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## ciscogee

Groovy.Foxy.Love said:


> So the beta00 is the cm7 one for epic4g and stratosphere? Just making sure.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


beta00 is...

an ICS theme from CM7 that someone ported to EPIC4g, and now which i am porting to STRAT


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Okay, thanks so much! Loving the Beta1.0! Our phones are a lot sexier thanks to you!









Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## ciscogee

Groovy.Foxy.Love said:


> Okay, thanks so much! Loving the Beta1.0! Our phones are a lot sexier thanks to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


No problem. Screenies please


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Okay, there's a couple screenshots.

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## ciscogee

thanks, im searching for a a better brightness icon, same with the right side of tabs [the green under contacts mentioned earlier]

domination beta1.1 uploading now


----------



## ciscogee

ICS DOMINATION Beta1.1 [fixing] OP Updated

changes since beta1.0:
minor img fixes [radio buttons - check boxes - gps status bar fix]

next i got to find images to replace, my gf laptop isnt set up like my pc, i am without my handy dandy Adobe CS5







otherwise id change them by hand.


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

I don't mind. Take all the time you need! I'm enjoying any betas I can get, and I'm sure everyone else is happy too.

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez

ciscogee said:


> ICS DOMINATION Beta1.1 [HERE] OP Updated
> 
> changes since beta1.0:
> minor img fixes [radio buttons - check boxes - gps status bar fix]
> 
> next i got to find images to replace, my gf laptop isnt set up like my pc, i am without my handy dandy Adobe CS5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otherwise id change them by hand.


You could use GIMP or get Adobe CS5 the dirty way


----------



## Skylinez

Says "Cant open File (bad) Installation Aborted" in Cwm? for 1.1


----------



## ciscogee

Skylinez said:


> Says "Cant open File (bad) Installation Aborted" in Cwm? for 1.1


Hmmm ill give it a look as soon as I'm in front of laptop.


----------



## daventodd

Im looking into installing this theme but the font is horrid. Lol, is there a way that it can be changed?


----------



## ciscogee

Skylinez said:


> You could use GIMP or get Adobe CS5 the dirty way


True. Yet I'm just using my gf laptop. I have to erase theme files as i go. Its not a powerhouse or anything.


----------



## ciscogee

daventodd said:


> Im looking into installing this theme but the font is horrid. Lol, is there a way that it can be changed?


Screenies are from beta testers. Theme does not include font changes. Foxy might take offence by that.

Fixing beta1.1 momentarily(after I get my son to bed)


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

daventodd said:


> Im looking into installing this theme but the font is horrid. Lol, is there a way that it can be changed?


Ha ha..that's just a font I installed through ROM Toolbox Pro.

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez

Hi this happens with some of the apps i have.
It should have text next to each of those items on the list(App is Dropbox)
The Background color and text are the same!
PS: this happens on ScreenShot UX too.

Thanks!


----------



## ciscogee

Skylinez said:


> Hi this happens with some of the apps i have.
> It should have text next to each of those items on the list(App is Dropbox)
> The Background color and text are the same!
> PS: this happens on ScreenShot UX too.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 21272


K I know exactly where that goof is. That bug is my-nute compared to the hours I would have to put in to change every [email protected] line. Ill have a better fix tonight. Text blue will be visabile. After minor color changes.
Ill send a fix to you so u can betasince u spotted it. 
I made android color black=ics blue. But any app asking for black will not be legible in dark button. Ya underdig?


----------



## Skylinez

Alright thanks dude your doing awesome on this lol


----------



## ciscogee

Skylinez said:


> Alright thanks dude your doing awesome on this lol


That's beta1.0 right? 1.1 isn't working still?


----------



## Skylinez

Yea I'm on 1.0 the 1.1 is still not flashing.


----------



## ciscogee

Skylinez said:


> Yea I'm on 1.0 the 1.1 is still not flashing.


Ok. Gf is on laptop. I gotta wait to use it.


----------



## Skylinez

ciscogee said:


> Ok. Gf is on laptop. I gotta wait to use it.


Lol its fine man I got alllllll night


----------



## ciscogee

This is just a hopeful fix for beta1.1

http://db.tt/4okFkBtO

Let me know if flash goes well.
Trying to trouble shoot so I wont have to start from scratch.
Skylines: haven't had time to fix your colors yet


----------



## Skylinez

ciscogee said:


> This is just a hopeful fix for beta1.1
> 
> http://db.tt/4okFkBtO
> 
> Let me know if flash goes well.
> Trying to trouble shoot so I wont have to start from scratch.
> Skylines: haven't had time to fix your colors yet


 1.1 is working thanks dude and take your time on the colors


----------



## ciscogee

Cool. Thanks for testing. Oh I'm gonna take my time lol. Cause it gets more difficult to compile once you keep messing with the xmls. Today is kinda busier than most.

But ill try my best to get to it.


----------



## ciscogee

Ok pm me with addressable bugs.
Next release will include:
Better text values
Puzzle lock fix
And power menu restart img 
And brightness toggle 
And image themed apks
And hopefully fix the contacts GB issue.

Then ill try to get to porting the ics layouts.


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

ciscogee said:


> Ok pm me with addressable bugs.
> Next release will include:
> Better text values
> Puzzle lock fix
> And image themed apks
> And hopefully fix the contacts GB issue.
> 
> Then ill try to get to porting the ics layouts.


So excited! Thanks for fixing beta1.1!

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez

Just thought i'd show you that Restart isn't blue


----------



## ciscogee

Skylinez said:


> Just thought i'd show you that Restart isn't blue


Got it on the list


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

ciscogee said:


> Got it on the list


How's the progress ciscogee? Just curious. Great things take time of course! Thank you for your time. I love my Strat more and more everyday. I'm not sure how to thank you on here appropriately so would I have to be on my laptop to do that? BtW I'd add as many screenshots as I could but my phone is totally customized, so it's not easy. I'll help with screenshots as much as I can though.

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Nevermind, got on my laptop in order to like the post.

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## ciscogee

Groovy.Foxy.Love said:


> How's the progress ciscogee? Just curious. Great things take time of course! Thank you for your time. I love my Strat more and more everyday. I'm not sure how to thank you on here appropriately so would I have to be on my laptop to do that? BtW I'd add as many screenshots as I could but my phone is totally customized, so it's not easy. I'll help with screenshots as much as I can though.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


today was busy so i didnt get to much besides looking for newer images [from ICS roms] like toggles to include maybe.
also went into various xmls to look for edits to make [mostly text]. 
on layout mods etc ill have to impliment and take notes cause it might not stick/bootloop.
so PM for those private betas. we will have to take baby steps on those mods.
but,
first i will make untheme.zips to make beta easier to see difs between betas.

sweet dreams.


----------



## ciscogee

Lil bonus mod in meantime.
http://db.tt/z3NurSnN
Android 4.0/ics toggles mod for icsdombeta1.10

And

Icsdom untheme mods [fixes beta1.10 only right now]
http://db.tt/Jo5bNWBV


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

ciscogee said:


> Lil bonus mod in meantime.
> http://db.tt/z3NurSnN
> Android 4.0/ics toggles mod for icsdombeta1.10
> 
> And
> 
> Icsdom untheme mods [fixes beta1.10 only right now]
> http://db.tt/Jo5bNWBV


Right on. Thanks!

Sent from my Foxy Rooted Strat using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez

ciscogee said:


> Lil bonus mod in meantime.
> http://db.tt/z3NurSnN
> Android 4.0/ics toggles mod for icsdombeta1.10


i put on this mod and it looks nice here is a picture


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Reboot options and shut down aren't blue, ciscogee. Everything else has been fixed with toggles though. =0)

Sent from my Foxy Rooted Strat using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## ciscogee

Groovy.Foxy.Love said:


> Reboot options and shut down aren't blue, ciscogee. Everything else has been fixed with itoggles though. =0)
> 
> Sent from my Foxy Rooted Strat using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


Yeah i can make a mod for those two
But i think cause they are power options they are ment to stand out


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

ciscogee said:


> Yeah i can make a mod for those two
> But i think cause they are power options they are ment to stand out


Cool. I'm happy with everything anyway.









Sent from my Foxy Rooted Strat using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez

Hi i would like to show you another thing that could be fixed. i know you are probably going to redo the whole camera app like Android 4.0's Camera but i thought i should how you this in case you weren't. PS i think you already told me that this has to do with the app replacing the black with the blue ics color.


----------



## ciscogee

Skylinez said:


> Hi i would like to show you another thing that could be fixed. i know you are pruobably going to redo the whole camera app like Android 4.0's Camera but i thought i should how you this in case you weren't. PS i think you already told me that this has to do with the app replacing the black with the blue ics color.
> View attachment 21510


yeah that is usually black and will be editted in camera.apk
i need to fix @android/black to @android/transparent easy but im not to camera yet :]

btw
fixing <~ beta1.2 [text color mods]
let me know if text is more legible in blue backgrounds [as im goin i might find a better fix?] but this should do the job in meantime
only framework-res colors so far,
when i do twframeworks that will be more time comsuming


----------



## Skylinez

ciscogee said:


> yeah that is usually black and will be editted in camera.apk
> i need to fix @android/black to @android/transparent easy but im not to camera yet :]
> 
> btw
> HERE <~ beta1.2 [text color mods]
> let me know if text is more legible in blue backgrounds [as im goin i might find a better fix?] but this should do the job in meantime
> only framework-res colors so far,
> when i do twframeworks that will be more time comsuming


I know you are working hard but the beta 1.2 says Installation Aborted in Cwm :\ Take your time doing what you are doing right now and fix this when you can lol i wont die if i don't have it


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Thanks ciscogee for the pink ics beta! Here's a screenshot!










Sent from my Foxy Rooted Strat using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

And another..










Sent from my Foxy Rooted Strat using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Progress bar loading is still green and so are the toggles. Is there a way you can also apply pink text in a future beta? Thanks for everything!

Sent from my Foxy Rooted Strat using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## ciscogee

Thanx for screenies.
beta00-09 are autoports. Meaning:
I take apks from a theme I want to port.
Put them in batch with stock ei2 apks.
And push go. It takes all imgs and ports them.
So then I go back and fix missing imgs.
Beta1+ is when i get into xmls for everything else.


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

ciscogee said:


> Thanx for screenies.
> beta00-09 are autoports. Meaning:
> I take apks from a theme I want to port.
> Put them in batch with stock ei2 apks.
> And push go. It takes all imgs and ports them.
> So then I go back and fix missing imgs.
> Beta1+ is when i get into xmls for everything else.


No problem! And okay, gotcha!

Sent from my Foxy Rooted Strat using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez

ciscogee said:


> Thanx for screenies.
> beta00-09 are autoports. Meaning:
> I take apks from a theme I want to port.
> Put them in batch with stock ei2 apks.
> And push go. It takes all imgs and ports them.
> So then I go back and fix missing imgs.
> Beta1+ is when i get into xmls for everything else.


I know I'm being impatient but you might have not seen my post saying 1.2 beta didn't flash in CWM sorry for posting this again I'm just making sure you saw the post








Thanks again!

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## ciscogee

Skylinez said:


> I know I'm being impatient but you might have not seen my post saying 1.2 beta didn't flash in CWM sorry for posting this again I'm just making sure you saw the post
> Thanks again!
> 
> Yeah I did
> I have to re enter a couple style lines cause i was fixing the blue background.
> Hope to get to it tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SCH-I400 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Skylinez

Alright man thanks a lot! Your awesome 

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcooterfrog

is the font in the screen shots part of the theme. its kind of hard for me to read.
if it is. how hard would it be to take it for soemowho is learning about making zips. is it just pulling it out of the zip.


----------



## Skylinez

No the font is just a custom font that girl has lol

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

dcooterfrog said:


> is the font in the screen shots part of the theme. its kind of hard for me to read.
> if it is. how hard would it be to take it for soemowho is learning about making zips. is it just pulling it out of the zip.


The font is not part of the theme..that is just a custom font that I use for my device.

Sent from my Foxy Rooted Strat using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## dcooterfrog

Groovy.Foxy.Love said:


> The font is not part of the theme..that is just a custom font that I use for my device.
> 
> Sent from my Foxy Rooted Strat using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


thanks.


----------



## ciscogee

Sorry for delays. Classes started today and I have my son all week. Ill try and get acouple hours into themes tonight after homework and son sleeping.

Things ill try to do tonight:

Fix icsdombeta1.2zip.

Get pink beta Upto 1.0 [sooner I get pink done I can use my gf phone to beta myself lol]


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

ciscogee said:


> Sorry for delays. Classes started today and I have my son all week. Ill try and get acouple hours into themes tonight after homework and son sleeping.
> 
> Things ill try to do tonight:
> 
> Fix icsdombeta1.2zip.
> 
> Get pink beta Upto 1.0 [sooner I get pink done I can use my gf phone to beta myself lol]


I totally understand the kid part, I've got a 3 year old daughter..can't get much done with a toddler that's awake..ha ha. But I think others can agree that we are all eagerly waiting and appreciate your time! I will take what I can get. 

Sent from my Foxy Rooted Strat using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## ciscogee

Continued from my lame post above. [My apologies on not getting to it last night]

+add corrected shaadows fix for icsdom

Tonight I will get something done for y'all! I don't want to leave ya hanging for too long. Expect release after midnight PST.


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

ciscogee said:


> Continued from my lame post above. [My apologies on not getting to it last night]
> 
> +add corrected shaadows fix for icsdom
> 
> Tonight I will get something done for y'all! I don't want to leave ya hanging for too long. Expect release after midnight PST.


Alright. No problem.

Sent from my Foxy Rooted Strat using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## DemoManMLS

Thank you so much for this theme. The only flaw I'm seeing on the current release is the blue screen which looks to be addressed on the next version. Great stuff.


----------



## geemac322

I am also having the blue text/background issue, especially on FoxFi. the other issue I noticed is with the glass screen lock. The last digit of the clock is being squished against the right hand edge. Otherwise, all seem to be going well! I am running GoLauncher ICS theme and ExDialer until the Phone.apk gets done. Trying to figure out how to get my screenshots in the post. every time I try to drop one in, the whole post goes away. I'll figure it out.

Gavin


----------



## b16

Any screenies?


----------



## geemac322

Figured it out.


----------



## geemac322




----------



## geemac322

lemme post another in a minute

G.


----------



## geemac322

Thanks to ciscogee and the other betas.

G.


----------



## Skylinez

How do you have those ICS icons and dock? Are you using a seperate theme?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## geemac322

Yes. Go Launcher EX and the ICS theme is applied.

G.


----------



## Skylinez

Oh damn I cannot stand go launcher lol I'll just wait til this theme gets finished 

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## geemac322

No problem, lol. I just hate all the green and drab grey/olive in gingerbread so much. Still, this rom is super-fast and the work on the theme seems to be coming along nicely. I had been working on the Phone.apk until I saw someone doing ICS. If I can get apkmanager to compile correctly, I am going to resume on Monday.

G.


----------



## ciscogee

See me here from now on please...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21984-ciscogeetweakstock14ei2-themes/page__fromsearch__1

or

HERE


----------

